# Just Plains Steamed



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 1, 2009)

Some basic, boring, background: When the city and dates for the upcoming Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering became known I booked Boston roundtrip flights and a hotel as soon as the airline and hotel chain booking programs would allow. Only later did I think of asking Alice, a fellow Californian, if she might like to travel together for the Gathering. She was amenable, but had a far more extensive travel agenda in mind to coincide with the Gathering. Her concept was fine by me. We e-mailed back and forth, planning a lengthy Amtrak journey to and from the Gathering and including various other rail-related activities along the way.

Meeting at Los Angeles in February, we nailed down most of the Amtrak itinerary. Alice returned home to Oroville and began making Amtrak reservations. She uses a wheelchair, and "handicapped" reservations and arrangements must be handled by phone. Meanwhile, I started lining up and reserving lodging for stopovers on our routes to, from and at Boston, and we both began looking into ancillary activities.

All well and good, save one aspect: The revised adventure, now known as the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009, left me with nonrefundable United Airlines roundtrip Boston tickets. Not a major drawback, as I figured some sort of repurposing opportunity would present itself and prevent having to eat the tickets. In May just such an opportunity knocked, in the form of Alice's suggestion that we go to Denver to ride the 18th Annual Denver Post Cheyenne Frontier Days Train.

Tickets for this highly popular event are notoriously difficult to come by, at least for the general public. Repeat passengers - those who were on the train the previous year (many have been going for years) - get first crack at tickets for the current year's train. When the leftovers do become available to the general public they're routinely snapped up in a matter of hours. Alice was a repeat passenger, so although there were still no guarantees she was among those with an early shot. She tells me that - as a member of the general public - she wangled her first Frontier Days Train ticket by rigging her computer to begin repeatedly hitting the ticket sales website shortly before it opened to take orders. It worked, she went, and by virture of her repeat passenger status got us $250-apiece "Premium" assigned lower level seats aboard UP 7015 - dome car "Challenger."

Once the tickets purchase was confirmed I set about redoing the Boston flights for a Denver roundtrip from LAX the airport. United Airlines charged me $150 for the privilege of altering my flight plans, and I ended up paying an additional $16 beyond the cost of the original Boston flights, plus newly-imposed fees for first (and only) checked bag. Love those airlines. If the money for the original Boston flights hadn't already been nonrefundably committed I woulda been pretty irate.

A written account of this outrageously cool and fun adventure will follow here in the near future, and I'm still working on additional photos and videos by both myself and Alice. For now, here's my Picasa album, comprehensively captioned, of the 18th Annual Denver Post Cheyenne Frontier Days Train. As always, and because the pics are in chronological sequence, I recommend cruising through them at Full Screen.

Just Plains Steamed

Oh, did I mention that the train was pulled by UP 4-8-4 #844? Musta slipped my mind!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 1, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Some basic, boring, background: When the city and dates for the upcoming Amtrak Unlimited 3rd Annual Gathering became known I booked Boston roundtrip flights and a hotel as soon as the airline and hotel chain booking programs would allow. Only later did I think of asking Alice, a fellow Californian, if she might like to travel together for the Gathering. She was amenable, but had a far more extensive travel agenda in mind to coincide with the Gathering. Her concept was fine by me. We e-mailed back and forth, planning a lengthy Amtrak journey to and from the Gathering and including various other rail-related activities along the way.
> Meeting at Los Angeles in February, we nailed down most of the Amtrak itinerary. Alice returned home to Oroville and began making Amtrak reservations. She uses a wheelchair, and "handicapped" reservations and arrangements must be handled by phone. Meanwhile, I started lining up and reserving lodging for stopovers on our routes to, from and at Boston, and we both began looking into ancillary activities.
> 
> All well and good, save one aspect: The revised adventure, now known as the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009, left me with nonrefundable United Airlines roundtrip Boston tickets. Not a major drawback, as I figured some sort of repurposing opportunity would present itself and prevent having to eat the tickets. In May just such an opportunity knocked, in the form of Alice's suggestion that we go to Denver to ride the 18th Annual Denver Post Cheyenne Frontier Days Train.
> ...


Thanks Patrick,fantastic shots!What an experience of a lifetime!


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 1, 2009)

Some top shots there, old boy.

Looks like you had a jolly day out!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 1, 2009)

Great photos, it looks likes it was a fantastic day. Nothing better than a steam locomotive excursion.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 1, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Oh, did I mention that the train was pulled by UP 4-8-4 #844? Musta slipped my mind!


Aloha & Mahalo for the report and pictures. About the only improvement to this report would that I was there also and/or I get to ride that much Tuscan varnish

Eric


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm surprized that you didn't ride a horse rather than the train!!

Great photos.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2009)

Patrick & all,

You asked a question on one photo about the switch and some letters on the tie. The N and R represent *N*ormal and *R*everse. Normal means that the switch is set in a position that will cause the train to continue straight through the switch. Reverse would indicate that the train will take the diverging route or the curved route through the switch.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, Alan, for clearing up that bothersome switch question.

Friday, July 17, 2009

Not so bright, but certainly early, on 7-17-09 I boarded a Gold Coast Transit (nee SCAT) bus (Route 6A, Oxnard via Ventura College) near my home to begin the day's travels to Denver to ride behind UP 4-8-4 #844 aboard the 18th Annual Denver Post Cheyenne Frontier Days Train. A 10-minute ride got me to within a short stroll of the Metrolink platform at Montalvo, the outer terminus of the Ventura County Line. Train 106, at 6:44 a.m., is the third and final daily departure from Montalvo.

The original plan was to ride to LAX the train station, then ride the Flyaway bus ($6 one-way at the time, $7 as of 8-1-09 - still a convenient bargain) to LAX the airport for the flight to Denver. Knowing the On Track On Line (OTOL) Southern California RailFest 2009 party would also be rolling into L.A. that morning, aboard the Sunset Limited, I'd already determined that unfortunately I couldn't be on hand to greet their arrival. A quick online check of train 1's progress before leaving home, however, showed the Sunset predicted to arrive at LAX the train station about an hour ahead of schedule, so I could meet the OTOL folks after all. Cool!

At the end of the uneventful (good for traveling, but makes for dull reporting) Metrolink ride I schlepped the new, gargantuan suitcase out to the end of the platform between tracks 11 & 12, where Amtrak's long distance trains serving L.A. - Coast Starlight, Southwest Chief, Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle - usually arrive and depart. During a brief wait for the Sunset's arrival there was time for photos of some Metrolink, Gold Line, and Pacific Surfliner action.

Got some shots of train 1 as it rolled in, then walked toward the head of the train, where AlanB and the rest of the OTOL contingent were detraining from their sleepers. Introducing myself to OTOL main guy Kevin Korrell, whom I hadn't met before but recognized from an online photo, I was in turn introduced around. Always cool to make the acquaintance of new-to-me fellow railfans. Our AU Administrator AlanB arrived looking fit, and fiddling (scanner). Instead of the customary Amtrak Unlimited Secret Handshake, Alan lost no time in lunging angrily at me, slapping me upside the head, and berating me loudly - in the coarsest of terms - for "posting all that mindless crap" while wringing my neck and shaking me violently to within an inch of unsconsciousness. Calming down, he then introduced me to his mom, Grace, who performed essentially the same ritual, minus the slap upside the head but plus a poke in the gut. Felt like I was Curly caught between Moe and Larry. Aside from that it was good to see Alan again, and have the pleasure of meeting his mom. They were probably just a little fatigued after their long trip.

Several of the OTOL Festers would be staying at hotels out near LAX the airport, and as I was headed that way myself, with plenty of time before my flight, we joined up to ride the Red Line to the Blue Line to the Green Line. This was my standard procedure until the Flyaway bus kicked in a few years back. We parted ways at the Aviation Blvd. Green Line station - I'd see them again Sunday on returning from Denver to join the RailFest (see report in this forum) - where I made my way down to the airport shuttle.

LAX the airport riggamarole was basically a wash; neither as good nor as bad as it coulda been. Boarding, departure, and flight (Boeing 757) were smooth and uneventful. A young Asian girl seated beside me alternately studied an English textbook and slept, while I finished the day's L.A. Times, perused United's in-flight magazine (a riveting article on why aircraft wings don't fall off too often), and silently groused about being seated right over the wingroot, which pretty much put the kibosh on any sightseeing or aerial photography.

Arrival and baggage claim at Denver were also smooth. The new behemoth suitcase is an "ultralightweight" hardshell expandable, made of flexible and resilient plastic in a black & white zebra pattern that's impossible to miss on a carousel and, I'm learning, is a magnet for positive comments from fellow travelers.

Despite no real on-the-spot coordination I emerged from the terminal scant yards from where Alice, the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 Executive Assistant, waited with her van. She had started driving from Oroville, CA the previous Sunday, and the Frontier Days Train was one of her en-route activities on the journey to Owosso, Michigan for the Steam Railroading Institute's Train Festival 2009 (see her continuing report in this forum). Didn't see Alice immediately, but as I was about to light up my first smoke after jonesing for nicotine over the past several hours she spotted me and called out. So much for the smoke. Loaded up, hopped in, and we headed off for Denver. The technical term for the location of Denver International Airport is unusable in the AU forums, but involves Egypt.

As any military aircraft carrying the president of the United States becomes the service's "One" (Air Force One, Marine One), any motor vehicle carrying me becomes the MayhemMobile. Turning the MM toward downtown Mile High City, shortly after leaving the immediate vicinity of the airport - i.e. the middle of nowhere - we encountered rush hour traffic reminiscent of L.A. This was a touch of home we could do without, so kicked in the GPS, departed the freeway, and commenced a long and circuitous - but interesting - approach to the first destination on our agenda: Denver Union Station.

Arriving at Denver the previous evening, Alice had done some scouting and found UP 4-8-4 #844 and the Frontier Days Train already in place and on display, as advertised. The passenger consist and locomotive consist (including diesel engine and maintenance cars) were split and parked on adjacent tracks, and this is as I first saw them when we arrived.

Leaving the MayhemMobile on the street beyond the track side of DUS, and close to the light rail platform also on that side, I was kinda leery about venturing beyond No Trespassing signs, through a gate, and over the expanse of land to where 844 sat gleaming and beaming in the mile high afternoon sun. Alice pointed out that the display was an open house and rolled on in. After some dithering, and mental preparation of a classic "She Made Me Do It" defense for use in the event of getting hassled, I followed warily.

Treading somewhat gingerly toward 844 and entourage, I experienced in the presence of the Great Machine a transformation from trepidation to lucidation.

Forget a puppy or gun: Happiness is a warm steam locomotive.

Once fully under the influence of what noted ferroequinologists recognize as "steam proximity euphoria" I became blissfully unaware of and unconcerned with the passage of time - except as related to lighting conditions - while trundling to and fro, snapping frivolously away while also hooting, whistling, and cackling maniacally as do the loons. I believe it was only the state of relative dehydration following the daylong journey that precluded the telltale embarrassment of public foaming so common to the railfan ilk.

During the latter stages of my steam photo bender the day's eastbound California Zephyr showed up. Pretty sure it was way early, but due to the

steam-induced personal timewarp I'm not positive. While the CZ's arrival presented new and different photo opportunities, the rumbling and spitting of the elephant-style P42s on its nose also served as a rude jerk back to current reality. My railroading of yore reverie thus punctured, I was ready to move along to activities of a more immediate, practical nature.

Locating Alice and getting her back to the MayhemMobile bizarrely foreshadowed the following day's rodeo at Cheyenne, as she had to be chased down, rounded up, and roped into the driver's seat for the brief trip to hotel check-in. Apparently in the throes of her own iron horse frenzy, she careened hither and yon aboard her ungodly quick and nimble wheelchair in her ultimately futile efforts to elude both me and the return to normalcy.

Checked in and baggage dumped, there was no time to loll around settling in. The late afternoon sun was getting as low as Denver is high, with light rail fanning and riding to be done before dark. Back downtown at the station once again, the parking situation had seriously deteriorated. The end of the workday and onset of the weekend had freed a fair number of folks to head for Union Station to view 844 and train - as well as otherwise enjoy an evening downtown - in the process availing themselves of the free parking on the station-adjacent street we'd used earlier. Now the cars were numerous and poorly spaced, forcing us much further away than before.

Denver's C and E light rail lines terminate downtown just beyond the tracks of Union Station. We caught an E train to the I-25/Broadway stop, at the outer edge of the inner zone. This is the system's major junction, and all lines that see downtown Denver converge/diverge at this point. The layout is close to ideal for railfanning and photography, and we hung out doing those things until the light faded below usability.

Back downtown as darkness descended, before returning to the MayhemMobile we tried our hands at some night shooting of 844, the Frontier Days Train passenger consist, and Union Station before calling it a day. Early wakeup the following morning for the Main Event.

Still working on the videos and additional pictures, and I hope to have them ready in the next day or so to accompany my account of the excursion itself. We apologize for any inconvience and thank you for your patience during this difficult time of enduring the painful and depressing effects of steam withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay okay, and alright alright. In an effort to placate the rabid clowns who shall remain nameless but know who they are, here are a couple early videos of the Frontier Days Train, 7-18-09. Others will be posted in good time, so gimme a break, willya?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 4, 2009)

At Cheyenne, between train rides, we saw most of the Cheyenne Frontier Days parade on a main street downtown, enjoyed a fine barbecue buffet lunch and attended a rodeo at Frontier Days Park (both included in excursion price, as were the continental breakfast and a boxed dinner aboard the train), and found some other interesting things as well. They're in this mostly non-rail "Just Plains Steamed" photo annex:

Whooz In Flyoverland


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> At Cheyenne, between train rides, we saw most of the Cheyenne Frontier Days parade on a main street downtown, enjoyed a fine barbecue buffet lunch and attended a rodeo at Frontier Days Park (both included in excursion price, as were the continental breakfast and a boxed dinner aboard the train), and found some other interesting things as well. They're in this mostly non-rail "Just Plains Steamed" photo annex:
> Whooz In Flyoverland


Good pics your majesty,what did they call you in Cheyene? :lol: (and did you see my post on "your

persoanl dome car" that is in the Adirondack discussion? Jim


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 9, 2009)

Saturday, 7-18-09, found us out and about at a ridiculous hour to take the Denver Regional Transit District 15 Auraria/Downtown bus to its Civic Center stop. From there we strolled/rolled a number of blocks on the downtown pedestrian mall, which was of course deserted so early. The symmetry of the still-glowing, stylized streetlamps was quite attractive in the half-light of dawn, and we paused several times for photos.

Though passenger boarding for the 7 a.m. departure wouldn't begin until 6:30, we wanted to be on hand for 844's switching movements from the track

adjacent to the passenger passenger consist for completion of the train. And so we were.

A number of other photographers/fans had also turned out to watch the switching evolution, but not as many as I'd somehow expected. Access for

photographers was insanely good, and the small group of us went safely about our labors totally unmolested. As the procedure proceeded we kept advancing on and with the locomotive, exchanging some back and forth talk of mild surprise over being allowed so far up the line and so close. Of course the train crew kept an eye on us, but as everybody exercised the requisite caution and safety consciousness while jockyeing for shots nary a word of warning or remark of restraint was necessary or forthcoming.

In my experience railfan photographers in a herd situation are often a singularly rude and selfish bunch, each apparently believing for some reason that their shot trumps the shots of all others in importance, and that therefore any measures to obtain said shot are appropriate and necessary, everybody else be damned. I'm pleased to report that such was not the case on this occasion. I'm not sure what number constitutes a quorum to declare an official herd, but don't think we had one; so that was fortunate. Plus, those in the herdlet were friendly and considerate, taking care to not block or otherwise interfere with one another's vantage points. Very different from the night before, when twice clowns came and set up right in front of me as I tried to frame locomotive shots. The second time I became incensed, moved right in front of the offender, and asked "How's this?" "Sorry mate, didn't see you there." Yeah, right. Also, it was kinda weird to hear "mate" used without a trace of Limey or Aussie accent. Oh well.

Switching Videos:



Now Valued Reader, I've been on a fair number of railfan excursions in my time, but this wasn't one of 'em. No sirree, we were aboard a PARTY train. The complimentary liquid libations began flowing early and freely, with predictable - and completely innocuous - results. Just a buncha good ol' boys & girls a-whoopin' it up with a snort or three on the ride to the rodeo. While I've been known to indulge in the "Breakfast of Champions" on such special occasions, I learned long ago that brewski and photography don't mix. Nevertheless, it was only with the greatest anguish that I reached the tortuous decision to forgo free beer (wine was also available).

More rant and videos to follow. I won't hazard a timeframe this time because, as happened this past week, events have a way of derailing intent.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice video, Whooz and Alice. The Union Pacific can really run a special train. The cars are restored to better than new conditions. I suspect there were many more general public riders than railfans on this run.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 9, 2009)

I SAW you! I was on the CZ #6 on the Wyoming detour when an announcement was made to look out the window to see a historic old steam engine. I had my camera poised and ready, but only a freight carrying coal came by. The conductor made a public (and somewhat embarrassed) apology. However, I made my way to the back of the train just in case something interesting was happening. I got there just in time to snap a picture of the "City of Portland" dome car. I still had no idea what I had seen until I read your post and looked at several related You Tube videos. Very, very cool!!


----------



## Alice (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice report Whooz, and thanks for your work processing and hosting my videos. I haven't given your albums appropriate attention yet (that might have to wait until I get home). Looking forward to next issue. -Alice


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 30, 2009)

FINALLY...

Up to speed out on the open plains, 844 and consist started racking up the miles over a landscape of gently rolling farmland dotted here and there with small communities. Grade crossings were widely-spaced for the most part, and at each the Frontier Days Train was greeted by small groups of smiling, waving folks who'd come out for the occasion.

One ongoing pastime was keeping an eye on the knot of vehicles pacing the train on the road running mostly parallel to the right of way. As usual for steam excursions on routes next to highways most motorists wanted to run with the locomotive, resulting in perpetual jockeying for position.

Bison were said to be cavorting somewhere along the route, but I missed 'em on the run to Cheyenne - either while walking the train a bit or getting video from the open vestibules on the side where the buffalo didn't roam. The videos may seem dull in viewing, and there's a LOT of wind noise, but they sure were fun to get. It's not often these days - and never on Amtrak - that one has the opportunity to experience the joys of riding the rails at speed unimpeded by the barrier of windows. Mind you, I had little idea of what I'd actually gotten until the camera was uploaded to the laptop and the videos viewed. The main focus of attention was watching intently for any trackside obstructions that might tend to lop off my head. None encountered in the wide open spaces - closest things were signals well clear of the train - and I doubt the vestibules woulda been open had there been any serious concern, but that couldn't be taken for granted.

Relinquishing my prime positions at intervals to give others a shot at their own vestibule-view videos - some were not so generous and seriously hogged the spots - there were the souvenir car and the dance car to be checked out. With many people moving about the train the narrow passage through the souvenir car was a major choke point. Some nice apparel, prints, and regalia available, but I wasn't in the market - just passing through.

The dance car - really the stand-around-drinking-and-schmoozing car - featured a band called Whiskey Trip reeling off threadbare country-western standards that had me longing for an encore of Southern Exposure's version of Jambalaya. This was exactly the kind of music the Frontier Days Train episode of History Channel's "Extreme Trains" had taught me to fear, and I once again became concerned about getting my head lopped off - this time in the event the series' maniacal flailboy host snuck up on me and started waving his arms around.

Though the dance car was full width, the band, bar tables (grabbed some party mix from bowls on 'em), and crowded schmooz-a-rama made it another choke point, albeit a festive one. The open upper side hatches of the converted baggage car were popular gathering spots, with clusters of folks around them sightseeing, socializing in the open air, and generally enjoying a fun hangout.

Returning to Challenger, the Patrick & Alice RailRiot 2009 Executive Assistant was found frothing at the mouth and bursting at the seams with excitement over the supposed myriad wonders of the dome car's restroom facilities, and demanding that I take photos. A mental note was made for the planned salary increase to be conditonal on entering a Valium-based frenzy containment program.

Upon arrival at Cheyenne's old UP depot we were serenaded into the station by the Greater Cheyenne Philharmonic Orchestra & Tractor Maintenance Club. Stopping for a time to savor melodious airs dating to the turn of the last century, the Executive Assistant was fairly surprised to learn that I not only recognized the songs, but knew the lyrics to a couple of 'em well enough to sing along, and could rattle off some musical history of the period too. No frothing or bursting over these revelations, though. That sort of excitement was reserved for toilets.

Buses to Cheyenne's Frontier Days Park for lunch and the rodeo began departing soon after arrival, but our first order of business was to watch the parade already in progress on a main drag adjacent to the depot. After that impressive display of Flyoverland pageantry we returned to the depot to catch the accessible bus out to the festival grounds. Alice knew the accessible bus driver from the previous year, had her cell number, and made contact. She learned it would be awhile before the bus showed up, which gave me time to trudge up an overpass above the railyard for views of our train and several freights, as well as the UP steam shops and the turntable on which 844 would be spun for the return to Denver. The passenger consist would be hauled miles away to be turned on a wye for the trip back.

I was up on the overpass long enough to see 844 and attendant consist back through the yard at what I thought was a suprisingly rapid clip. 844 switched to the shop lead, moved toward the turntable, and stopped. Before the locomotive and tender were detached from their retinue for turning, my cell phone went off: Our ride was 5 minutes out. So much for watching the turn, and the despised gizmo was jammed back into my pocket as I ambled back down to the depot.

The barbecue lunch under a tent at Frontier Days Park was quite good. The rodeo was a rodeo, and after taking some pictures the proceedings proved such a thrill that I began falling asleep. Alice mercifully offered that we could do something else, so following a once-through of the grounds we headed across the road to a park complex with a lake, botanical gardens, and a UP steam locomotive on display. Foot-powered paddle boats on the lake were a serious temptation, but there wasn't really time for that.

Back at the depot the passenger consist was in place after being wyed, and folks began gathering to watch 844 return from the shops, run out of sight to the right up the line to switch across four tracks, then back for coupling to the passenger consist for the return run to Denver. During this evolution trackside access was once again excellent. One guy was shooed back by UP crew in a pickup that drove beside the tracks, but that was it.

Upon reboarding Challenger for the return leg we lit into the boxed dinners awaiting us at our assigned seats: beef and some kinda poultry sandwiches, salad, condiments & utensils, dessert brownies.

While the ride back to Denver was every bit as fun and interesting as the outbound trip, the general ambience among the passengers was much more subdued. Mayhap all them good ol' folks was just plumb tuckered out from a-hootin' and a-hollerin' over to the rodeo. Out on the range this time I did see some buffalo roam and some antelope play; no deer, though.

Back at Denver the train was wyed for backing into Union Station, with the overall procedure taking the better part of an hour. I would guess it's the same wye as used by the California Zephyrs, approached from a different direction.

Alighting on the Denver platform the Executive Assistant's wheelchair was passed down to me for reassembly, we thanked our minders amid talk of next year's train, and away we rolled/strolled into the mile high night for the bus back to our lodging. No waiting around for 844 separation and switching, as I'd previously extracted a pledge from the Executive Assistant to call it a day on our return; plane back to L.A. the next morning to join up with the OTOL Fest already in progress.

Photos:

Alice's Frontier Days Train Photos (hosted by Whooz at Picasa)

Videos:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 30, 2009)

Almost forgot! As noted far above, after visiting 844 and the Frontier Days Train consist at Denver Union Station on the day before the excursion we did some light rail fanning and riding:


----------

